# Fische im 470L Teich.



## Skyraker (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben uns auf dem Campingplatz ein 470 L Fertigbecken angelegt und dieses mit ca 30 Pflanzen besetzt.
Unwissend wie wir waren / sind, haben wir uns auch einige (7) Schleierschwänze geholt. Laut Geschäft kein Problem. Danach haben wir jedoch immer wieder gelesen, dass man dieses unterlassen sollte. Viele schreiben, dass "500" Liter in keiner Weise fischtauglich sind.

Irgendwie will das nicht in meinen Kopf. Meine Eltern haben einen Teich mit etwa 400 Litern, in welchem seit über 10 Jahre vier Goldfische leben. Der Teich hat noch nie ein Mittelchen oder Filter gesehen und die Fische sind mittlerweile über zehn Jahre alt und alle gesund. 

Nun hat mein Vater gehört, dass wir einen Filter holen wollen und hat uns ein Pontec Multi Clear Set 8000 mitgebracht. Tja, viel zu groß für einen solchen Teich? Im Netz haben wir bis jetzt nichts über zu große Filter und Umwälzraten finden können. Bisher konnten wir immer nur lesen, dass ein Filter nie zu groß ist / zu gross sein kann.
Zwei Tage nach dem Einbau des Filters hatten wir dann auch . Den Fischen scheint es auch sehr gut zu gefallen.

Diesbezüglich würden wir uns nun sehr freuen, wenn ihr uns Aufschluss zu einigen Fragen geben könntet.

1. Kann ein Filter zu groß sein?
2. Kann die 11 W UV Lampe schaden anrichten?
3. Müsste der Filter nicht eigentlich mit dem Besatz fertig werden? (Die Fische sind noch alle sehr klein)

Nächstes Jahr möchte ich das Becken gerne durch ein 1000 L Becken ersetzen.

 Vielen Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße aus dem Norden

Thomas


----------



## Madduck (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

hallo Thomas

Ich will dir ja nicht die Freude an einem Teich nehmen, ABER...
in meinen Augen ist das ein Fischgefängnis.
Sicherlich können sie alt werden wie bei deinem Vater, aber fischgerecht ist es auf keinen Fall.
Um die Fragen zu vereinfachen - spare lieber noch ein bischen und hol dir nächstes Jahr was Ordentliches. Warum willst du jetzt Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen wenn in 12 Monaten eh wieder alles neu kommt


----------



## Skyraker (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Hallo Mattes,

Fischgefängnis:
Naja, bei den Aquarianern haben die Fische deutlich weniger Liter per Fisch. Aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema und wird in der Allgemeinheit nie einen gemeinsammen Nenner finden.

Geld "verbrennen":
Naja, das hab ich bereits getan, als wir uns haben sagen lassen, dass ein 450L Teich für kleinen Fischbesatz ausreicht. Die Teichwanne ist drin, über 30 Pflanzen eingesetzt, die Pumpe und der Filter / UVC existiert und ist auch verbaut.

Deshalb bleiben die Fragen sogesehen bestehen / offen:

- Kann ein Filter zu groß sein?
- Kann UVC (11W auf 450 L) schädlich sein?
- Müsste der Filter nicht mit dem Besatz fertig werden?

Was könnte mir passieren? Die Wasserwerte sind alle eindeutig im grünen Bereich und das Wasser ist sehr klar.
So gesehen frage ich mich, welche Werte "explodieren" könnten. Das größte Problem könnte ja scheinbar das Nitrit werden. Nun sollen sich im Filter ja Bakterien "ansiedeln" welche dieses in Nitrat umwandeln. Reichen die im Filter dann aus oder kann ich das Bakterienaufkommen "vergrössern"?
Da der Filter neu ist, frage ich mich auch noch ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt die "Ansiedlung" dieser Bakterien zu beschleunigen. Evtl. durch besondere Filtereinlagen, durch Zusätze aus der Flasche oder z.B. durch Sauerstoffzufuhr (Sprudler) direkt im Filter?

Hier wäre ich euch für Ratschläge sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Hallo Thomas,



Skyraker schrieb:


> Naja, bei den Aquarianern haben die Fische deutlich weniger Liter per Fisch.



Ein gern gebrachtes Argument von Teichneulingen, die nicht gerne hören, dass sie - meist unwissentlich - vom Tierfreund zum Tierquäler mutiert sind. 
Aber ein Aquarium hat mit einem Teich soviel gemeinsam wie ein OP-Saal mit einem  Bahnhofs-WC. Sämtliche Umwelteinflüsse, die dem Teich das Leben schwer machen, sind im Aquarium im Normalfall ausgeschlossen.





Skyraker schrieb:


> Deshalb bleiben die Fragen sogesehen bestehen / offen:
> 
> - Kann ein Filter zu groß sein?
> - Kann UVC (11W auf 450 L) schädlich sein?
> - Müsste der Filter nicht mit dem Besatz fertig werden?



Zu Deinen Fragen - der Filter könnte mit dem Besatz fertig werden - wenn die Proportionen stimmen würden. Wie sollen die Bakterien im Filter denn das Wasser reinigen, wenn es in einem Höllentempo vorbei rauscht - und das tut es bei Dir. Und das bisschen Leben, dass irgendwo in Deinem Wasser ist, wird dann noch durch die UVC weggebruzzelt. 

Meiner Meinung nach kann das auf Dauer nicht funktionieren. Aber Du sagst, Du hast super Wasser - fragt sich nur, wie lange noch.

Das Beste wäre: Bau einen Teich, der groß genug ist und zu dem Deine Ausrüstung passt.

Und was die Fische Deines Vaters angeht: Arme kleine Krüppel! Unter normalen Bedingungen hätten sie jetzt eine Größe von 25 cm und mehr haben können. Das nennt man nicht kerngesund, dass nennt man Kümmerwuchs.


----------



## Skyraker (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Hallo Blumenelse,

du bist der Sache schon recht nahe. 
Das ein Aquarium nicht den Umwelteinflüssen ausgeliefert ist, weiss ich auch. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich jetzt keinen größeren Teich einbauen kann (soll aber nächstes Jahr folgen).

Schleierschwänze im AQ: Ein zwei Meter AQ ist nach den meisten Aussagen, welche ich gelesen habe, ok.

Wenn ich das jetzt auf den Teich mit einer Länge von 2 Metern übertrage, sollte der Teich nur von der Räumlichkeit her gesehen ja auch ausreichend sein. Abgesehen von den Belastungen. 

Filter: Ja, das Wasser fliesst mit einer recht hohen Geschwindigkeit daran vorbei / durch. Aber auch bei einem großen Teich würde es nicht langsamer vorbei fliessen. Darauf bleibt dann eher die Frage stehen, ob eine zu hohe Umwälzrate schädlich sein kann. Bei Koiteichen, glaube ich gelesen zu haben, ist eine Umwälzrate von 1-2 mal pro Stunde durchau sinnvoll. Bei meinem Filter ist nun eine 2500er Pumpe bei. Die 2500 Liter sind aber direkt am Pumpenausgang gemessen. Rechnen kann man dann wohl eher mit der Hälfte. Sprich 2-3 malige Umwälzung pro Stunde. Wenn das zu viel sein sollte, kann man es ja ohne Probleme mit einem Durchflussregler ändern.

Bakterien: Wie bauen die sich auf? Kann ich evtl. einen "Bakterienfilter" installieren oder meinen Filter diesbezüglich optimieren?

Wasservolumen: Die Länge von zwei Metern sollte doch wie oben schon erwähnt für Schleierschwänze ok sein. Wenn nun das Wasservolumen nicht ausreichen sollte, könnte ich dieses doch mit einer in der Erde versenkten Regentonne (150 / 200L) erweitern. Das wäre kein Problem und müsste doch positive Auswirkungen haben.


Ich lasse mich ja auch gerne belehren. Nur sollte es plausibel sein. Irgendwie hat mir jedoch noch keiner sagen können, warum ich mit etwas technischem Aufwand / Volumenvergrößerung etc. keinen Fischbesatz haben kann.

Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## olli0408 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Hallo Thomas,

ich denke für die mechanische Filterung von groben Schmutz kann der Filter nie groß genug sein. Wenn es aber um die biologische Filterung des Wassers geht, ist die Anströmgeschwindigkeit an das Filtersubstrat wichtig. Ist diese zu hoch haben die Bakterien tatsächlich keine Chance das Wasser aufzubereiten. Ich würde evtl. noch einen Biofilter nach dem Prinzip des Hamburger Mattenfilters mit deutlich schwächerer Umwälzung einbauen. Lies doch mal hier www.deters-ing.de . 

Schönen Gruß
Oliver


----------



## gemag (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Wie hoch sind eigentlich die Temperaturschwankungen in deiner Pfütze (jetzt schon)!?
Mir tun die Fische leid aber echt Bei dem Nächsten Gewitter oder Wetterwechsel wird dir das Wasser umkippen!


----------



## Frank (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Hallo Thomas,

zum Filter hast du jetzt schon einige Aussagen bekommen ... sowie zu der Fischhaltung in deinem kleinen Teich eigentlich auch.
Man hat dir doch schon gesagt, das es einfach nicht Artgerecht ist, die Fische in so einer "kleinen Pfütze" zu halten. Ist das denn nicht plausibel genug?? 
Was mag mit deinem Teich während eines Winters wie dem letzten passieren?
Es mag ja scheinen, das der Teich jetzt vllt. groß genug ist. Aber hast du dir schon mal überlegt wie viel Platz den Fischen bleibt, wenn erstmal eine Eisdecke von 10 - 20 cm drauf ist?
Viele Kleinteichbesitzer argumentieren wie du mit dem Teich deines Vaters. Es mag ja auch viele Jahre gut gehen, bis dann eben der erste strenge Winter kommt.
Nimm dir mal die Zeit und lies hier die Beiträge, die geschrieben worden sind, als die große Eisschmelze losging. Dann kommt meisten das böse erwachen.
Aber dann hört man von denen, die man dazu bewegen wollte den Besatz zu reduzieren meistens nichts mehr - zumindest nicht, wie es die Fische überstanden haben.


----------



## Skyraker (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Zu denen möchte ich natürlich Stellung nehmen:

@Olli0408

Ok, dann ist der mechanische Filter also definitiv nich verkehrt bzw. zu groß.
Bakterien: Du sagst das die Anströmgeschwindigkeit zu hoch ist. Dieser Filter wird aber mit der Pumpe im Set zusammen verkauft. Da gibt es für mich dann nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) Die Pumpe im Set passt nicht zum Filter, da sich die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Filter auch bei Nutzung dieses Sets in einem größeren Teich nicht verändert.
b) Die Umwälzung im Teich ist zu hoch. Das würde aber bedeuten, dass es nichts bringen würde das Wasser öfters durch die Bakterien vorbei laufen zu lassen. Dieses wäre für mich unlogisch.
Ein extra Filter (Bakterien) wäre in Fall a) machbar. Sollte wieder erwarten Fall b) zutreffen kann ich doch einfach die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit reduzieren.

@gemag

Keine Ahnung. Das werde ich aber mal im Auge behalten und davon berichten. Auch hierfür dachte ich das Wasservolumen durch einen "Erdtank" zu vergrößern. Das müsste doch eigentlich gehen.

@Frank

Die Haltung von Fischen in diesem Teich ist nicht artgerecht. Warum? Dafür suche ich halt eine Antwort. Die Größe in Bezug auf den Raum, den sie zum Schwimmen haben, kann es ja nicht sein. In einem AQ von 1,5 bis 2 Metern darf ich sie ja auch halten. Das wäre vom Schwimmraum identisch.
Falls es die Wasserwerte sein sollten: Ich habe doch kein Problem damit exterene Wasservolumen an den Teich anzukoppeln. Damit müsste es doch möglich sein, das Defizit auszugleichen. Also, ich versuche schon zu begreifen, warum das so sein soll und ob es wirklich keine Lösungen geben sollte. Ich kann einfach zur Zeit keinen größeren Teich einsetzen. Und wenn nächstes Jahr ein neuer kommt (werden aber auch nur 1000 Liter), können zusätzlich geschaffene Filter und Wasservolumen auch bei diesem nicht schaden.
Winter? Im Winter sollen / müssen die Fische mit nach hause in ein AQ, da der Platz im Winter umbewohnt ist. Sprich: Wir wohnen ein halbes Jahr (beruflich bedingt) auf dem Campingplatz und das andere Halbjahr zu hause.

Fische meiner Eltern: Dieses war nur ein Beispiel, das der Teich seit Jahren funktioniert. Kein Umkippen, keine toten Fische (auch nicht im Winter) etc...
Die Teichgröße im Bezug zu den Fischen finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung.

Meine Fische sind noch Minis. Nächstes Jahr bekommen sie wie schon beschrieben ein größeres Heim.

Es ist nicht so das ich mich stur stelle. 
Nur, 
- mir wird gesagt , dass es nicht artgerecht ist
- ich frage dann nach einem plausiblen (nicht lösbaren) Grund, warum es nicht artgerecht ist.
- bekomme als Antwort: "Es ist nicht artgerecht. Ist das nicht plausibel genug?" 

Sorry, aber das macht mich leider auch nicht schlauer.

Vielen Dank und Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## gemag (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Zum Wohl der Fische und deinem gewissen gegenüber las es lieber mit Fischen!
Echt hier meinen es alle nur gut mit beidem!!!!


----------



## Skyraker (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Hallo Gerd

Sorry, aber ich möchte verstehen warum ich es lassen soll. Warum geht das nicht? Oder hst sich noch keiner die Mühe gemacht einen kleinen Teich derart zu erweitern? Von der Technik her sollte auch ein kleiner Teich (mit externen Wasserdepots) ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen sein. Ich bin zwar kein Teichianer, doch habe ich noch kein Argument dagegen bekommen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gemag (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Eigentlich ganz einfach zu erklären weil es im Sommer zu heiß im Winter zu kalt und die Temperaturschwankungen zu groß sein werden die du ihn dem "Teich" haben wirst.
Du hast über lang oder kurz keine Freude dran!


----------



## Skyraker (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Temperaturschwankungen sollen also ein Problem werden. Das ist doch mal eine Aussage, mit der ich was anfangen bzw. welche ich nachvollziehen kann. Wie groß dürfen die Schwankungen (Tag - Nacht) bzw. die allgemeinen min und max Temperaturen in einem Teich denn sein? Ich werde morgen mal ein Minimum - Maximum Thermometer in den Teich legen.

Mein Lösungsgedanke gegen zu hohe Temperaturen: ca 300 Liter seperater Tank im Boden. Dieses sollte die hohen Temperaturen im Rahmen halten.

Denkfehler?

Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas,
dem jede Idee, jeder Tipp und jede Diskussion willkomen ist.


----------



## gemag (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Nicht nur die Temperatur auch noch andere Faktoren spielen da eine Rolle bei Gewitter zum Beispiel ändert sich der Luftdruck welcher die Stabilität des Wassers beeinflusst es wird dir umkippen auch mit deinen 300 extra Litern wirst du da nicht unbedingt dran Freude habe.
Ich kann es dir nicht genau erklären andere werden es besser können aber glaub mir es ist ratsam dort keine Fische einzusetzen du kannst zwar ein Jahr Glück haben aber wie schon gesagt auf die Dauer wird es nicht gut gehen!
Oder willst du dir jedes Jahr oder aller zwei neue Fische kaufen?


----------



## Skyraker (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Hallo,

nächstes Jahr kommt ja ein größerer Teich rein. Allerding passen auf den Platz maximal 1000L. Den 450er könnte ich dann, wenn möglich, ein wenig entfernt als Pflanzenfilter nutzen. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gemag (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Das klingt schon besser und für das 1000 Liter Becken schlachtest du mit der Hand machst ihn schön Tief genug und kommst so bestimmt auf 4m³ vielleicht noch mehr wie viel Platz hast du denn?


----------



## Skyraker (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Hallo Gerd,

jetzt muss ich aber wirklich mal meckern. 
Das der kleine Teich nur ein Jahr bestehen bleibt und nächstes ein 1000er habe ich von Anfang an geschrieben.

Tja, welche Größe habe ich zur Verfügung? Momentan ist der Teich 180x125x50 in leichter L-Form. Die maximal nutzbare Fläche für den nächsten Teich würde bei etwa 2x3 Metern liegen (incl. Sumpfzone und Teichumrandung). Mehr ist definitiv nicht drin. Von der Tiefe her müsste bei 80 cm Schluss sein. Mit viel ach und krach würde sich evtl. 1 Meter realisieren lassen.
Im Winter müssen aber auch dann die Fische mit nach hause, da der Platz im Winter unbewohnt ist und ich nicht nach dem Rechten schauen kann.

Kann ich meine Teichpflanzen im Winter eigentlich auch zu hause überwintern, so dass ich den Teich mit einer Platte abdecken kann? 

Grüße aus dem Norden 
Thomas


----------



## Skyraker (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Ach ja, um ein möglichst großes Wasservolumen zu erreichen könnte ich den neuen Teich auch mit recht steilen Wänden bauen. Ich könnte das Becken z.b. aus GFK bauen. Das Laminieren würde ich hinbekommen (habe schon einige GFK-Arbeiten gemacht). Nur so als Idee. Dann wären sogar bei einem Meter Tiefe um die 3-4tsd Liter möglich.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Schleierschwänze brauchen durchaus in der Innenhälterung keine sehr großen Becken, 
zwei Meter halte ich für eher übertrieben. 
Aber Sie haben in der Innenhälterung sehr konstante Temperaturen und Wasserwerte und darauf kommt es an. 
Auch in der Natur kommen Fische in so kleinen Gewässern eher nicht vor... warum wohl !? 
Ich kann Dir nur die Empfehlung geben hier im Forum Krankheiten mal zu stöbern, bei welchen Teichgrößen Krankheiten vermehrt auftreten. 

Natuerlich kannst Du auch in einem 470 Liter Teich Fische halten ! 
WENN : 
- Du dafür sorgst das die Temperaturen nicht stark schwanken (+/- 3Grad in 24 Stunden sind vielleicht akzeptabel
- Du dafür sorgst das die Wasserparameter stabils sind (also aufpasst das keine Niederschläge in großen Mengen in den Teich geraten) 
- Du verhinderst das Staub, Pollen usw in den Teich wehen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Skyraker (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Hallo Wolf,

auch dir vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Das ich nicht gleich ein Riesenbecken zum Überwintern aufstellen muss beruhigt mich schonmal. 

Zu deinen WENN:
Wassertemperatur: Keine Ahnung welche Schwankungen ich da habe, das werde ich aber mal nachmessen. In welchem Temperaturbereich sollte ein Teich für Schleierschwänze denn liegen?

Regenwasser: Hier wäre es sogar möglich den Teich komplett vor Regen zu schützen. Das halte ich aber für etwas übertrieben. Ich denke ein Schutz bei Starkregen sollte ausreichen.

Staub und Pollen: Das wird sich wohl nicht vermeiden lassen. Es fallen jedoch keine Pflanzenteile wie Laub etc. in den Teich.


Viele Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Auch das jährliche Überwintern in der Innenhälterung ist Stress für die Fische. 
Ich kann Dir aus Erfahrung sagen das man nie den passenden Zeitpunkt erwischt. 
Jeder Umzug ist fuer die Fische zusätzlicher Stress. 

Sicher hattest Du in der kurzen Zeit noch keine Zeit das Forum Krankheiten zu studieren. 
Man kann feststellen: 
<2000 liter fast immer Probleme mit kranken Fischen 
<5000 liter sehr oft Probleme mit kranken Fischen 
<10000 liter oft Probleme mit kranken Fischen 

Das sind natuerlich keine absoluten Grenze und Werte, aber es ist wie es ist. 
Große Teiche stressen Fische weniger und machen Sie weniger oft krank. 

Wolf


----------



## elkop (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*



> ich bin zwar nicht stur....


aber ein bissl doch, oder?

wenns nicht um die armen fischlein ginge, würde ich ja sagen, lasst ihn doch mal machen. __ nase anhauen ist immer das beste argument. aber leider, es sind halt lebenwesen betroffen von diesem experiment:hai


----------



## Skyraker (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Wie ich in einem anderen Thread heute gelesen habe geht es immer erstmal drauf los. Immer auf die Glocke. Alles falsch. Gut, es ist wohl auch vieles falsch doch versuche ich es zu beheben.

Bei einem 1000 / 1500 Liter Teich wäre es scheinbar / angeblich machbar / tragbar. Wenn ich aber Wuzzels Liste über Teichgröße in Bezug auf Krankheiten sehe kann ich daraus schliessen, dass alle Teiche unter 10000 Liter mit Fischbesatz in irgend einer Weise Tierquälerei sind, da ich ja der Liste zu urteilen davon ausgehen kann, dass die Fische krank werden. Ich würde darin dann auch schon einen Vorsatz sehen.

Desweiteren kann der Teich vom Platzangebot ja nicht zu klein sein, da ich sie in kleineren AQs halten darf (rein vom Platz her gesehen). Eine ausgeprägtere Technik mit mehr Pflanzen, regelmässigen Teilwasserwechseln, Temperaturüberwachung etc. sollten doch auch einen kleinen Teich stabil halten können. Also die Wasserqualität für die Fische im Rahmen halten können. 

Und hierum geht es mir. Wie kann ich einen kleinen Teich stabil halten? Was für Technik müsste her?

Alternative: Ich glaube dem Zoo"fach"geschäft und werde damit so fast alles falsch machen. Super Idee 

Das die Fische größer werden ist mir klar, ein größerer Teich ist ja aber auch schon geplant.

Grüé aus dem Norden 
Thomas


----------



## Annett (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Hi.

Ohne jegliche Wertung: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22043


----------



## framp (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*



Annett schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ohne jegliche Wertung: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22043


Der ist mir auch beim Lesen dieses Threads in den Sinn gekommen 

Ich kann schon unseren HimmelsLöffel verstehen: Er möchte genau verstehen, warum und wieso und weshalb es nicht gehen soll und dann für Abhilfe sorgen. Aber es gab eine Menge Antworten von alten Hasen mit eindeutigem Ratschlag.

Ein kleiner Teich mit ausgewählten Wasserpflanzen ist sehr schön - dazu braucht man keine - bildlich gesprochen - in eine Sardinenbüchse gesperrten Fische. Es gibt genug Beispiele für schöne kleine Gartenteiche ... ohne Sardinen 

Tenor: Ein Gartenteich ist auch schön ohne Fische. Wer Fische haben möchte muss einfach investieren. Ich kann verstehen, dass Fische einen Reiz haben - aber meinen Hund würde ich auch nicht ohne Garten halten. 

Ergo Fische und großer Teich bzw Hund und großer Garten - alles andere ist Tierquälerei


----------



## Skyraker (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

So, jetzt schieben wir die Wasserwerte mal beiseite:

Super Framp, das ist mal wieder eine perfekte Aussage: Fische in der Sardinenbüchse. 
Ich habe es mittlerweile verstanden und dieses Argument zieht bei mir überhaupt nicht, da ihr euch da selber widersprecht.
Nochmals: Ein AQ mit weniger Wasservolumen wäre für die Fische vertretbar. In einem Miniteich ist es dann Tierquälerei? Wie schon gesagt, rein aufs Volumen (die Schwimmfreiheit) bezogen, wie du es in deinem Beitrag ja auch getan hast. 

Also schliesse ich mal daraus:
Aquarien = Tierquälerei
Teiche unter 10000L = Tierquälerei mit Vorsatz, da ich weiss das die Fische krank werden.

Wenn ich mir mal ansehe, was ihr alles gleich als Tierquälerei bezeichnet, sollte die gesammte Haustierhaltung verboten werden.
Was ist denn z.B. mit den:
- Mäusen und Hamstern in kleinen Käfigen ?
- Vögeln in Käfigen ?
- Katzen im Haushalt ?
- Fischen im AQ ?
- Hasen und Kaninchen im Stall ?
- Hunden in Mietwohnungen ohne Garten ?
- __ Spinnen, Geckos, __ Schildkröten, Ratten, __ Schlangen.

In der Zucht: Schweine, Kühe, __ Enten, Hühner -> alle in Miniboxen
Noch schlimmer im Zoo: Gorillas, Elefanten, Zebras, Strausse, Orcas etc.

Und auch hier spricht man nicht von Tierquälerei. Nein, sie haben es doch gut. Sie leben lediglich unter etwas verminderten Platzverhältnissen im Gegensatz zu ihrem Leben in freier Natur. Wow, ein Gorilla im Käfig geht es gut.  Dabei sollte man dann wohl auch vergessen, dass ein Gorilla ein Empfinden ähnlich des Menschen hat, was bei einem Fisch nicht der Fall ist. Ein Fisch kann nicht denken, aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht mal etwas fühlen oder gar Schmerz empfinden.

Wenn ihr was im Tierschutz erreichen wollt, dann bitte bei z.B. den oben aufgezählten, welchen es wirklich schlecht geht.

Mein Teich ist sauber, ich verbringe viel Zeit mit ihm, investieren in nötige Filtertechnik, Sonnensegel & co, versuche die Parameter alle im Auge und in Ordung zu halten ..... Hier wollte ich Hilfe um die Wasserqualität bestmöglich zu halten. Bis auf "Regenwasser sollte nicht in den Teich kommen" und "er sollte nicht direkt in der Sonne stehen" ist noch keine Hilfe gekommen. Nur ca 10 mal, dass sie zu wenig Platz zum Schwimmen haben (aber hier hinkt eure Aussage gewaltig).
Ich setze dort ja auch keinen Koi rein.
Ach ja, in solchen Minibecken in trüben Wasser sind eure Kois womöglich sogar gezüchtet worden. Wenn ihr alle vernünftig sein würdet, keine Kois kaufen würdet, müssten sie auch nicht gezüchtet werden und....
Ups, ich vergass. Das kann ein Fisch ja gar nicht als unangenehm empfinden. 


Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## Steffi0710 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Ergo Fische und großer Teich bzw Hund und großer Garten - alles andere ist Tierquälerei[/QUOTE]

Mmmmm.......naja...... Hund und großer Garten-alles andere Tierqualerei ??
Der Hund hat den Vorteil, man kann ihn an die Leine nehmen und große Spaziergänge machen. (machen wir auch, haben einen kleinen Garten )
Die armen Fische müssen bleiben..........

LG
Steffi


----------



## Franzel5 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Hallo Thomas,

wenn Du alles besser weist und nicht bereit bist gut gemeinte Ratschläge von Teichbesitzern mit zum Teil jahrelanger  Erfahrung anzunehmen warum schreibst Du dann überhaupt?

Gruß
Franz Josef


----------



## Trautchen (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Hallo Franz, das tut er ja nicht. Wenn jemand etwas infrage stellt, heißt das doch nicht gleich, daß er alles besser weiß.
Ich denke Thomas versucht die Argumente der "altenHasen" nachzuvollziehen und ich finde die Diskussion nicht uninteressant, solange wir alle sachlich bleiben.


----------



## Eugen (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Hallo Thomas,

Dein immer wieder vorkommender Vergleich von Aquarium und Minipfütze zeigt,dass du einiges nicht begriffen hast.

Mein Tip :

Bitte keine Pflanzen in deine Pfütze, die nehmen den hoffentlich vielen Fischen eh nur den Platz weg.
Einen Filter,der mind. für 5000l Pfützen dimensioniert ist, nehmen.
Sollten doch Problem auftauchen, sofort "Teichklar", pH-Senker, KHplus uam. kaufen und überdosiert in deine Pfütze geben.

@ all
in meiner Zinkbadewanne (ca. 250 Liter ) schwimmen 2 kleine __ Störe.
Ist das ok 
In den letzten Tagen wurde das Wasser ca. 28° warm und nun kommen sie immer hoch und schnappen nach Luft.
Sollte ich mir vll. doch einen Filter und einen Luftsprudler kaufen ?

PS. Der Ironieschalter kann ausgemacht werden.


----------



## Eugen (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*



Trautchen schrieb:


> , solange wir alle sachlich bleiben.



Was mir aber sehr,sehr schwer fällt.


----------



## Trautchen (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

ich weiß Eugen1


----------



## elkop (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*



> Trautchen: Wenn jemand etwas infrage stellt, heißt das doch nicht gleich, daß er alles besser weiß.


Anke, er stellt nicht ETWAS in frage, sondern grundsätzlich alles. und das ist für hilfsbereite hier schwer zu tolerieren. ich versteh ja auch, was er will. aber ein wenig einsicht würde dem jungen guttun und auch seinen zukünftigen und gegenwärtigen fischen.
und ehrlich gesagt, MICH erfrischt diese diskussion, wenn man sie so nennen kann, nicht. mich nervt sie irgendwie.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Deine Vergleiche mit der Massentierhaltung und den Kaninchen hinken etwas. 
Außerdem wird ja nicht das eine gut, weil andere etwas anderes noch schlechter machen. 

Dies ist aber ein Teichforum und deswegen beschränken wir uns hier meist auch auf die Bewohner der Teiche. 

Die von mir aufgestellte Liste, die von Dir nun ja bereits mehrfach zitiert wurde stellt keine absoluten Zahlen dar, sondern ist nur eine schnelle, nicht empirische Analyse dessen was man im Unterforum Krankheiten lesen kann. Das sollte eigentlich klar sein. 

Und es gibt in der Tat Leute, die in kleineren Aussenbecken speziell dafuer ausgewählte Fische mit Erfolg halten. 
Das sind aber durchweg sehr ehrfahrene Aquarianer, die genau wissen was sie tun und dementsprechend Technik und Know How anwenden. Das geht teilweise sehr gut und ohne Ausfälle - aber auch da führt eine kleine Unbedachtheit oft zum Gau. 

Gerade für einen Teich und Aquaristik Anfänger sind diese Grenzfälle des gerade eben noch guten nichht das Wahre. Schon in der Werbung lernen wir: Erst Fahrsicherheitstraining und dann GTI fahren .... und im Fahrsicherheitstraining lernen wir dann das man nicht auf Feldwegen 200 fährt  

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Hallo,

ich versuche es noch einmal zusammenzufassen:

In einem kleinen Teich von ca. 500 Litern Fische zu halten, ist deshalb nicht empfehlenswert, weil ich trotz Technikeinsatz Probleme haben werde, schädliche Umwelteinflüsse auszublenden. 

Das wichtigste Argument ist sicherlich die Temperaturschwankung. Es ist nunmal so, dass ein kleines Becken schneller auf die Umgebungstemperatur reagiert, als eine großer Teich. Besonders, wenn es dann noch tagsüber reichlich Sonne bekommt, kann das Wasser Temperaturen erreichen, die den klassischen Kaltwasserfischen das Atmen ganz schön schwer machen.

Das nächste Argument, ist die Größe der Fische, denn in den meisten Fällen dieser Art sprechen wir über Goldfische. Die haben normalerweise eine Größenerwartung von bis zu 30 cm. D.h. die können sich in so einer kleinen Wanne kaum noch umdrehen. Hinzu kommt: Die meisten Fische sind Schwarmfische, wir haben dann also nicht einen oder zwei sondern fünf oder sechs. Solche Fische haben auch keine Möglichkeit, sich in einem Minibecken zu verstecken, haben also wesentlich öfter Angstsituationen.

Nächster Punkt: Wasserqualität. Der klassische Miniwannen-Goldfischbesitzer füttert seine Fische oft und gerne, aber die Filtertechnik ist i.d.R. mangelhaft bis gar nicht vorhanden. Irgendwelche Pümpchen mit Schwämmchen reinigen das Wasser nicht. Und die meist mangelhafte Bepflanzung hilft da auch nicht weiter.

Und dann noch: Der Winter: Die letzten Jahre oft ein milder Geselle, dieses Jahr hat er jedoch heftig zugeschlagen - die Meldungen von toten Fischen zeigen dies. Was passiert: Der Miniteich friert durch. __ Schnecken überleben das, Fische nicht. 

Alternative: Mit Technik und Energie den Teich offen halten oder die Fische ziehen ins Winterquartier (und im Frühjahr wieder aus). Stress pur - denn sie wissen nicht, warum sie gefangen werden sollen. Für einen Fisch bedeutet gefangen werden gefressen werden. Sie haben Todesangst. Das tue ich einem Tier, dass ich liebe, nicht an. Gezwungenermaßen musste ich es aber - ich habe grade meine Fische umgesetzt, dieses panische Gezappel, dieses Versuchen, zu entkommen, und sei es auf die Gefahr hin, irgendwo auf dem Trocken zu landen. Panik pur. Nein danke. Nur im absoluten Notfall.

Was ich aber festgestellt habe: Im neuen, wesentlich größeren Teich schwimmen meine Fische wesentlich entspannter, ruhiger. Öfter auch mal neugierig an der Oberfläche. Und das trotz Katzen, die täglich den Bestand kontrollieren. In dem kleinen Becken waren sie bei jeder Bewegung am Teich sofort verschwunden.

Lieber Thomas,
sicherlich kannst Du mit Deinem Filter etc. einiges kompensieren, aber eben nicht alles. Und hinzu kommt, dass Du Dir mit den Schleischwänzen ja auch Fische ausgesucht hast, die erwiesener Maßen wesentlich empfindlicher auf Veränderungen, Stress etc. reagieren als ein klassischer 08/15-__ Goldfisch.

Deshalb stehen wir Deinem Projekt so ablehnend gegenüber.


----------



## Skyraker (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

@ Franzel5

Besser weiss ich gar nichts. Deshalb bin ich hier. Warum frage ich immer wieder?
Weil ihr mir noch nicht fix sagen konntet, wo direkt die Probleme liegen und warum sie nicht zu lösen sind.

@Trautchen

Danke, das ist mein Anliegen. Ich bin halt jemand dem ein geht nicht nicht reicht.

@ Eugen

Sorry, aber wie kann ich etwas begreifen wenn es mir nicht erklärt wird?
Es handelt sich nur um einen indirekten Vergleich. Dabei geht es mir NUR um das WASSERVOLUMEN.
500L Wassermenge im TEICH sind als Platzangebot ZU WENIG, 300L im AQ wären aber OK. Was soll das? Brauch ein Fisch nun X Liter zum Schwimmer oder Y Liter.
Themen wie PH, KH, Nitrat und Nitrit sind auf einem anderen Blatt geschrieben. Und genau dort habe ich um Mithilfe gebeten.

5000 Liter Filter? Ein Scherz, Ironie oder purer Ernst?

Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## Skyraker (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

@ Wuzzel

Das finde ich mal eine klasse Aussage. Es geht, aber ich bin zu "dumm" dazu. 

Also geht das Ganze schon, nur muss man dazu einiges an Wissen mitbringen. Und das habe ich in der Tat noch nicht.  Sollte es dann aber nicht möglich sein, es evtl. mit akribischer Überwachung und Hingabe doch zu schaffen?


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Hallo Thomas,

Du scheinst aber auch nur die Hälfte zu lesen (die, die Dir in den Kram passt? ). 

Ein wichtiger Punkt in Wuzzels Beitrag:



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Und es gibt in der Tat Leute, die in kleineren Aussenbecken *speziell dafuer ausgewählte Fische* mit Erfolg halten.
> Das sind aber durchweg *sehr ehrfahrene *Aquarianer, die genau wissen was sie tun und dementsprechend Technik und Know How anwenden. Das geht teilweise sehr gut und ohne Ausfälle - *aber auch da führt eine kleine Unbedachtheit oft zum Gau*.



Außerdem habe ich mir vorhin die Finger wundgetippt, um Dir noch mal zu erklären, warum es nicht geht. Aber das passt Dir ja wohl nicht ins Konzept.

Arme Fische.


----------



## Skyraker (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich versuche es noch einmal zusammenzufassen:
> 
> ...




Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## Skyraker (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> Du scheinst aber auch nur die Hälfte zu lesen (die, die Dir in den Kram passt? ).
> 
> ...



Grüße aus dem Norden 
Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*



Skyraker schrieb:


> @ Wuzzel
> Das finde ich mal eine klasse Aussage. Es geht, aber ich bin zu "dumm" dazu.



Entschuldige das ich mich vielleicht mißverständlich ausgedrückt habe. 
Das Post sollte in keinem Fall rüber bringen das Du dumm bist. 
Sondern eher: 
Selbst bei Erfahrenen Profis und guter technischer Ausstattung kann ein zu kleiner Teich schnell zu Problemen führen. 


Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Thomas,

es ist leider so - Du liest nur, was Du willst. Und Du verstehst nur, was Du verstehen willst. 

Ich glaube zwar auch, das Fische nicht denken können, aber ich bin überzeugt davon, dass sie empfinden können. Nämlich Angst und Schmerz. Wie jedes andere Wirbeltier auch. Nur, dass sie sich nicht durch für uns wahrnehmbare Laute äußern. Nur weil ich es nicht hören kann, heißt das nicht, dass es nicht da ist.

Was den Punkt mit den Katzen angeht - hast Du leider nicht verstanden, was ich damit sagen wollte. Es ist einfach so: In dem größeren Teich haben die Fische weniger Angst. Angst hat nichts mit Denken zu tun.

Auch wenn Du immer damit argumentierst, das Du lernwillig bist - Deine Lernwilligkeit ist meines Erachtens sehr einseitig ausgerichtet. Um das Wohl der Fische geht es letztendlich nicht.

Dies war mein letzter Beitrag hier zu diesem Thema.

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Arme Fische.


----------



## gemag (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Wie willst du eigentlich deine Wasserwerte stabil halten wenn bei einem Gewitter mehr Wasser von oben runter kommt als in deinem Becken jemals drin sein wird?
Hast du schon mal gesehen wie ein Teich in kürzester zeit umgekippt ist bei Änderung der Wetterlage?
Was willst du da mit deinen Fischen machen sie auch jedes mal reinholen?
Und es gibt noch weitere Faktoren die da eine Rolle spielen!Welche aber bei einem Aquarium keine Rolle spielen da du dort keine weiteren Umwelteinflüsse von außen hast!


----------



## Skyraker (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

@ wuzzel

Habe ich auch nicht so aufgefasst. War von mir eher falsch ausgedrückt. Dumm / unwissend. War schon richtig von dir.

@ Blumenelse

Naja, ich lese schon alles und nehme auch alles auf. 
Bezüglich Angst, Schmerz etc...
Ich bin nach dem jetzigen Stand der Meinung, dass Fische nichts fühlen und empfinden können. Meiner Meinung nach sind es "nur" Reaktionen durch Umwelteinflüsse, welche im Gehirn aber nicht zu Dingen wie Angst, Schmerz etc. umgesetzt wird.
Stress und Co sind selbstverständlich, wenn sich der Körper durch äussere Einflüsse umstellen muss.
Leider ist jedoch weder deine noch meine Ansicht belegt worden. Wird somit leider immer ein offenes Thema bleiben.

@ gemag

Das sind schon lösbare Problem. Ich wollte eh ein Dach / Überspannung über den Teich setzen, um ihn ebenfalls vor der Sonne zu schützen. Regen wäre dann auch kein Problem. Bei 250 Litern pro Quadratmeter Niederschlag würde ich in dem Moment aber auch andere Sorgen haben. 
Ich verstehe aber was du meinst.

Sorgen mache ich mir über Dinge wie:
Pflanzen - Nährstoffe - Fischausscheidungen ...

Jetzt habe ich aber mal eine ganz "blöde" Frage. Was würde passieren, wenn ich mir einen solchen Miniteich (anstatt AQ) ins Zimmer stellen würde? Würde so etwas funktionieren?
Nein, ich habe es natürlich nicht vor.  

Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Servus Thomas

Ja, das würde funktionieren. Du eliminierst ja die Umwelteinflüsse.

Frage an Dich zurück.

Stell ein Aquarium ins Freie, würde dies funktionieren ?


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Hallo Thomas,

von gestern 32° auf heute 10° hatten wir bei uns einen 
Temperatursturz von 22° !! Den gleichst Du in Deinem
Miniteich mit keiner Technik und keinem Sonnensegel
der Welt aus.

Deiner Meinung das Fische dumm sind muß ich leider
wiedersprechen. Meine Fische hauen ab wenn eine 
Katze kommt oder auch ein fremder Mensch. wenn
ich an den Teich komme schwimmen Sie zu mir.
Fische erkennen an der Erschütterung des Bodens
wer Sie besucht.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim weiterlesen und weiterlernen
im Forum. Manche brauchen dazu Jahre...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## gemag (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Mal eine Andere Frage bringt das überhaupt was hier!?
Oder wird er es eh umsetzen und so erst seine Erfahrungen sammeln ich bezweifle das er überhaupt einen Ratschlag annimmt was ich schade finde und traurig für die armen Fische sein wird!
Auf was hoffst du noch das doch einer sagt das geht schon?Und wenn dann doch nicht so wie es alle prophezeit haben was dann schiebst du ihn vors Loch!?
Lass es,du kannst machen was du willst es kommt nicht gescheites dabei raus! 
Und da du eh größer bauen willst mach es doch lieber gleich und du ersparst dir unnütze kosten.


----------



## Skyraker (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

@ gemag

Dieses er macht er doch eh hättest du dir sparen können. Ich bin schon lernfähig und bin keiner von denen welchen es egal ist, was andere sagen. Ich hinterfrage nur grundsätzlich alles bis ich es verstanden habe und es glaubhaft erklärt worden ist. Von daher macht das Ganze schon einen Sinn. Ich nehme mir davon eine ganze Menge an.

Mein bisheriges Fazit:

- Die Fische könnten und "dürften" in der jetzigen Fischgröße in dem Wasservolumen leben.
- In der Wohnung wäre ein so kleiner Teich mit Fischbesatz zu halten
- Der Umwelteinfluss Regen wirkt sich sehr stark Negativ auf die Wasserqualität aus. (Wäre im Notfall evtl. durch ein Dach zu regulieren)
- Der Einfluss von ins Wasser gewehte oder gefallene Laub wirkt sich stark negativ auf die Wasserqualität aus. ( Sehr schwer bis gar nicht zu regulieren)
- Die Aussentemperaturen und deren Schwankungen spielen eine große Rolle, da hierdurch auch die Temperaturschwankungen im Teich zu hoch sind. ( nur mit Hightech wie einer Kombi aus computergesteuerter Heizung und Durchlaufkühler zu verwirklichen -> also gar nicht )

Mit enormen technischen Aufwand wie Skimmer, großen Filtern, einem automatischen Dach mit Regen- und Sonnensensor und einer sensiblen Temperatursteuerung (heizen und kühlen) etc. wäre es rein THEORETISCH machbar.

Wenn ich jetzt doch etwas falsch verstanden habe bitte ich um Aufklärung.

Ansonsten möchte ich mal zum nächsten Thema abschweifen:

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass ich es doch noch gebacken bekommen einen größeren Teich einzusetzen. Was wäre zu tun?

Folgende Fakten könnte ich vorlegen:
- Zur Verfügung stehende Grundfläche 1,5m x 2,5m (leicht variabel)
- 30-35 Pflanzen würden bestehen
- Filter Set bestehend aus 11W UVC, Durchlauffilter und Pumpe für angegebene 4000L mit Fischbesatz (realistisch 2000L?) besteht.
- Luftsprudler 180L / Stunde besteht
- 470L Fertigteichbecken besteht (kann evtl. etwas entfernt als Pflanzenfilter dienen?)
- Teichlage (Mittagssonne ansonsten halbschatten)
- Pflanzkörbe und Kies etc. besteht

Allgemeine Situation:
Der Teich ist auf einem Campingplatz angelegt, auf welchem wir 6 Monate im Jahr unsere Zeit verbringen, da wir dort auch unser Geschäft haben und den Abend dort besser geniessen können (man ist halt noch draussen und nicht in der recht dunklen Wohnung ohne Garten). Unser Zuhause ist gerade mal 4km entfernt. Der Platz hat von Oktober bis März keinen Strom.
Fische im Winter mit nach hause ins AQ nehmen oder dann im Teich lassen und jede Woche mal nach dem Rechten schauen?

Was könnte man evtl. daraus machen und was würde das in etwa kosten?
Projekt "Save the Schleierschwänze" 

Grüße aus dem Norden
Thomas

Wenn ich jetzt doch noch etwas falsch verstanden habe bitte ich um Aufklärung.


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Wenn Du wirklich was gutes für die Schleierschwänze tun willst, dann sieh zu das sie in eine gescheite Innenhälterung kommen. Schleierschwänze sind Hochzuchten und keine idealen Teichfische. Sie sind keine guten Schwimmer und können sich bei Gefahr nicht so schnell in Sicherheit bringen wie andere Fische etc. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*



> Was könnte man evtl. daraus machen und was würde das in etwa kosten?
> Projekt "Save the Schleierschwänze"



Hallo Thomas,

am besten wäre Du gibst die kleinen süssen Schleierschwänze
ab in gute Hände mit entsprechender Erfahrung zur Haltung
dieser eher sensibel reagierenden Hochzuchtform.

Dann baust Du in Ruhe Deinen 1000 Liter Teich oder bleibst
bei Deinem 470 Liter Teich. Für beides sind __ Goldfisch Hochzuchten
nicht geeignet somit ist das dann egal. Ein paar Biotopfische
wie Moderlischen, Gründlinge oder was Elritzenartiges kannst
Du dann dort einsetzen, die überstehen dann bei entsprechender
Teichtiefe auch den Winter und können da bleiben. Kosten gering,
die suchen sich Ihr Futter auch selber.

Das wäre mein Tip aus Sicht der Fische k

Gruß
Andy

P.S: wer mich im Forum kennt, weiß das ich gerade mit
höchster Anstrengung meine Impulsivität unterdrücke,
daher nur ein Satz: Schleierschwänze mit Bauch nach
oben sind kein schöner Anblick :evil

EDIT: Wolf war schneller, 2 Männer ein Gedanke


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

@CoolNiro

Ich schätze deine Ehrlichkeit (auch wenn du manchmal übertreibst) aber in diesem Fall hast du 100% Recht


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Servus Thomas

Bitte, Andy hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen 

Vergiß die Schleierschwänze. Ergänzend, Schleierschwänze haben ein ganz schlechtes Temperaturverhalten, sie können nicht optimal auf schnelle Temperaturschwankungen reagieren, der sichere Tod wäre die Folge.

Schleierschwänze sind Qualzuchten und nur für Innenteiche und große Aquarien gezüchtet, wo ausgewogene Temperaturverhältnisse vorherrschen.


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fische im 470L Teich.*

Danke für Eure Zustimmung, Uwe und Helmut 

Thomas,

kannst Du bitte ein Bild eistellen von Deinen "Schleierschwänzen" ?

Echte Schleierschwänze gibt es bei uns in Deutschland sowieso
fast nicht, aber ähnliche Zuchtformen werden bei uns sogar
vom Fachhandel einfachheitshalber so genannt.

Wenn Du mir Deine kleinen zeigst kann ich Dir vielleicht noch
mehr hilfreiche Infos dazu geben.

Gruß
Andy


----------

